# Is 9 days after period "impossible" to get pregnant?



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, 

I am currently in the waiting ttc wagon and have about 7 months to go. Ideally, we would like it to plan out that way but if we were to fall pregnant sooner its not too big of a deal for us since we plan to try early next year anyways. I breastfed my second for about 10 months and had my first actual period in april. My first cycle was 38 days in may, and second cycle in june was 33 days. So it is getting shorter.

My june period was on the 13th and lasted about 5 days. The 5th day was more like spotting on and off. My husband and I dtd on the 22nd which 4 days after my period ended. He didnt pull out or anything because we thought it was impossible for me to get pregnant since my period was 4 days ago. 

Based on last cycle, my period is supposed to show up in 5 days. Is it even possible for me to even get pregnant shortly after my period ended? Thanks


----------



## bump.on.brain

You tend to ovulate around about 14/15 days before your next period, so if for example you have a 28 day cycle you would ovulate around Day 14 of the cycle - with the first day of your period being Day 1. So on Day 9 you could have been around 5 days pre-ovulation on a 28 day cycle, or 10 days pre-ovulation on a 33 day cycle...? Sperm can live in the body for up to 7 days so it's definitely not impossible, but hard to guess with not knowing the length of your cycle. I suppose it's going to be a case of wait and see!

I hope that helps and you get the outcome you are hoping for.


----------



## LilMiss_91

Nothing is impossible technically :) some women (albeit very few, but still) ovulate during their period. And I guess if your cycles are still adjusting your ovulation probably is too.
I hope you get the outcome you want :) x


----------



## hello_kitty

I feel like its coming since I am having cramps, 4 days to go based on last cycle.


----------



## LoveCakes

It's not impossible but it is unlikely. Hope you get the result you hope for!


----------



## MindUtopia

In an average 28 day cycle, you'd ovulate around day 14 (on average, of course, no one's body is like clockwork!). So if your period was 5 days long and you DTD about 4 days after that, you'd still (on average) be about 5 days before ovulation, just at the beginning of your fertile period, but probably not on the day of ovulation. But some people ovulate early or late, and sperm can in theory live for up to 7 days, so it's definitely possible to get pregnant then! It may not be ideally likely and perfectly timed, as if you were trying, but it's certainly not impossible, particularly if you don't actually know when you ovulate.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, 

thanks for helping out. I just got af yesterday so mystery solved. My cycles just gets shorter and shorter, which is good, but if I were ttc, I'd probably have a hard time pinpointing when I ovulate because my cycles are different each month. It first started out as 38.35, 33, and last cycle was only 29 days.


----------



## tverb84

My cycles change too.My last cycle was 28 days (this month) and in June it was 30.


----------

